# Euro Delivery



## jmgardner (Nov 19, 2006)

if i placed a European delivery order for an A6 now the dealers are telling me that the car wouldn't be available until late summer 2010. I'm confused though about the 'model'....would it be the present "C6" model or the new "C7" model...one dealer said it would be a 2011 C6. The other wouldn't commit to an answer.
Any idea?


----------



## automobiliben (Feb 19, 2010)

I believe that orders for 2010 models for ED ended mid March (on Audiworld there was a post about this). If you order now I believe that you would be receiving a 2011 model.


----------



## jmgardner (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: (automobiliben)*

Do you have any idea if it would it be a 2011 C6 or a 2011 C7???


----------



## automobiliben (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (jmgardner)*

Sorry, I couldn't answer that for you, mine is an A3 and I don't know much/anything about A6s. Better than talking to your dealer, shoot an e-mail to: [email protected]
That is who you deal with after you place your order at the dealer, they would know more.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

jmgardner said:


> Do you have any idea if it would it be a 2011 C6 or a 2011 C7???


 
The 2011 A6 will be a carry-over of the 2010 Model, the new A6 will probably be a 2012/2013 model.


----------

